# Need Camera Advice



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Guys, theBMWenthusiast here,

Well, I have finally decided that besides my daily little Sony Exilim Camera that I want a serious camera for taking artistic/high quality pictures, a camera that has the quality that I can change manually change the lenses so that I zoom in and have great quality and football games. Im new to the high quality camera world but i believe that are called by SLR Camera's. What im wondering is, what camera would you guys suggest. I already have a few oens that I have written down over hte last few months from this forum that it seems that many people use, but I wont reveal that until a later post, since I want to see what people's opinions on a camera is. For now, im asking that can you guys suggest some camera, I know they are pricey, but if you had a choice what camera would you get for say less than 1000 without lenses, would you pick and why? Thanks for the help!

-theBMWenthusiast


----------



## ogrady (Jul 11, 2005)

Canon Rebel XT (a digital SLR) is gonna be recommended over and over again I bet :thumbup:


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

we're in a rapid developmental period with nikon and canon. both offer excellent low priced entry level dslr's. pic either one and get their best lenses in the focal range you plan to use the most. top level lenses, especially used, hold their value extremely well and don't get replaced every couple years.

i'm nikon guy 

spied this audi q7 prepping for a commercial this summer. there were already more revealing spy shots at the time so i never sent them to any mags.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, you can't go wrong with either Nikon or Canon. Their lenses are top-notch and will remain useful even if you decide to buy a better camera body later on.
Try them out at your local camera store and go with the one that "fits" your hand the better.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

85mm said:


>


That totally looks like the Shaggin' Wagon from Dumb and Dumber. :bigpimp:

.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I think it's looking a lot better with all the camouflage than in real life :eeps:


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Canon Rebel XT or Nikon D50/D70. "Eenie-Meenie-Miney-Mo" Which ever you get is going to treat you just fine. Nikon has more "pro" features and a quieter shutter for the price where Canon has a slightly better sensor in temrs of noise and ISO range. I suggest you go somewhere and play with both of them. You'll know then which you prefer.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone, im going to go to a place called Ritz Camera probably in the coming days and play with them, but thanks for the suggestions, im gonna look at the Canon Rebel XT since it was recommended, as well as the Nikon D50/D70.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Rob V said:


> Canon Rebel XT or Nikon D50/D70. "Eenie-Meenie-Miney-Mo" Which ever you get is going to treat you just fine. Nikon has more "pro" features and a quieter shutter for the price where Canon has a slightly better sensor in temrs of noise and ISO range. I suggest you go somewhere and play with both of them. You'll know then which you prefer.


your definition of 'pro" features may be different than mine...

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/page21.asp

for the average shooter, this is a pretty easy decision...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I got a Nikon D50, and love it. I had a Nikon lens already, and the Rebel XT isn't comfortable in my hand - it is too small. Hold both in your hands for a while, you may find the same thing.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

___lk___ said:


> your definition of 'pro" features may be different than mine...
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/page21.asp
> 
> for the average shooter, this is a pretty easy decision...


Well, I'm not sure what your point is really or how this is an easy decision but what I meant by pro features is that Nikon will normally have true Spot Metering where Canon's comparable model will not. Nikon is known to have better color metering as well, more ISO steps, etc... But most people purchasing "budget" D-SLR cameras won't even know what these features mean let alone actually take advantage of. Perhaps that's why Canone leaves them out of the entry level D-SLR cameras. I personally use Canon. It was no-brainer for me because of the quality of the picures you get out of the camera. Nikon has almost identicaly clean images but you're forced to shoot RAW if you want that quality. Their out of camera jpg's are over processed and can lack detail. Canon's JPG's are nearly as clean at the RAW files with no extra work necessary.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Rob V said:


> Their out of camera jpg's are over processed and can lack detail. Canon's JPG's are nearly as clean at the RAW files with no extra work necessary.


Hmm, maybe that's why if I resize my D50's pictures and sharpen them, they look too noisy/grainy. Too sharp from the start I guess.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Hmm, maybe that's why if I resize my D50's pictures and sharpen them, they look too noisy/grainy. Too sharp from the start I guess.


Running an unsharp mask can be tricky. I generally convert to LAB, then run the unsharp on the luminence layer, then convert back to aRGB or sRGB (depending on what is next for the photos).


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

A vote for the Nikon D70s here.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118320


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

i've got the D50 outfit and have never looked back..i love it. Example:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Casio makes the Exilim not Sony.


----------

